# Daily Driver?



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Who of you use your classic as a daily driver? Who thinks it's completely crazy?

This stems from my impatience in waiting for the LeMans to get out of the body shop and the rediculous price cuts on pickup trucks. My 10 mile/day commute would be easy enough on the car, but without a/c the summer months are going to be brutal. of course a $2000 installed a/c unit is a lot cheaper than a $15000 truck.

but back to the matter and hand, who drives em', who polishes em'?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

you could always buy a lil beat around car for a couple hundred well really under 1k


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i already have the problems of a classic, no need to add the problems of a used _____


----------



## rayray3 (Jan 7, 2009)

I plan on making mine a daily driver once the new engine gets installed. Its a lemans clone so im not as worried about it if i had a matching numbers GTO.

Ill actually probably drive it 3 times a week alternating on good days. Why not? Who are I saving it for? I want to use it!!!!!

I'll eventually add the creature comforts like disc brakes, vintage air and a great stereo.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I am making my car a driver- seems pointless to put all that money into something and not enjoy it every day, I will have ac, disc brakes, modern sound system, and I am putting 06 seats in so it will be comfortable - I am in the same boat as rayray3 though, not a #s matching GTO but I want a car to use- not a museum piece. I also have a truck when I need it and a motorcycle that I ride alot to work in the summer so I think the mileage is going to be kept pretty low- maybe not because I will drive the GTO every chance I get!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I drive mine every day in the summer it's not raining. I look for reasons to go in the Goat!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Plan on driving mine at least twice a week. 70 mile round trip to work and back. Nothing like roaring down the road in loud, obnoxious GOAT! arty:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Plan on driving mine at least twice a week. 70 mile round trip to work and back. Nothing like roaring down the road in loud, obnoxious GOAT! arty:


I agree that I like driving my goat every chance I get, assuming weather is OK. However, check your classic car insurance policies. Some specifically prohibit using the car to commute to work. FYI.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would drive mine to and from work if I lived more than the 2.5 miles! I used to drive them regularly when I had a longer comute. They seem to hold up better when they're driven regularly. Yes, dings and bumps can happen, but that's how it is in the real world. If you don't want to get hurt, don't go outside, and If you want to preserve your car as a time capsule, don't drive it. I'm with the mentality here: Drive and enjoy. That's what they were made for, and that's what they do best.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I wish I lived in the sun belt! It wouldn't be practical here unfortunately. I used my '66 Chevelle as a daily driver in high school(snow tires with studs etc...) but it was hard on it. I have a 50 mile commute each way now so I'll continue to drive my Silverado from November to March, drive the GTO from March to October and drive the Mustang/GTO to cuises and the drags in the summer.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

crustysack said:


> I also have a truck when I need it and a motorcycle that I ride alot to work in the summer so I think the mileage is going to be kept pretty low- maybe not because I will drive the GTO every chance I get!!


I'm in this exact boat. I have a harley, have the lemans in the shop right now and want something for the brutally hot days and complete $hit rainy days here in houston. Been looking at basic full size pickups (commutes 10 mi. daily) just so I have a/c when temps are in the 90's and the roads start to flood.

Definitely want to drive the thing around, it's what they were built to do, but there's always situations where having a modern, more practical car is a good idea.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

rayray3;174443 Its a lemans clone so im not as worried about it if i had a matching numbers GTO.[/QUOTE said:


> What is a Lemans Clone, Tempest with trim, lol??? Sorry,, I thought it was funny.
> 
> Like they say, you don't hang the mona lisa in the outhouse. So, you don't commute in a 1K mile RAIV GTO for work, but if you got $10/20K in a sweet GTO clone, drive it. Hard call as they are all rare in my area, 3 cars in GTO class at the show with my Lemans, 20 Camaros, 20 Vettes.
> I know a guy that has daily driven his 67 427/425 horse vette for the last 20 years, he has truely enjoyed his car everday and gets the attention as it should.
> ...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well since I am retired all my driving is for pleasure. So when the weather is nice ( 50 and sunny) the only decision I have to make is which GTO I am going to drive (67, 69, 06).


----------



## 400 4spd. (Dec 26, 2008)

From '91 until '01 my daily driver was a 70 442 that I put together. I had hundreds of hours in the body and paint alone, but I drove it every chance I got. 
My current "old" driver is my '72 Grand Prix. I have a couple of other vehicles, but they aren't fun to drive. 
My '67 GTO will be for weekend use.


----------



## dannla (Aug 31, 2008)

*Drive the wheels off it!!!*

I drive my 67 Corvette on a daily basis (as long as it is not raining). My work has a very secure parking garage, so I don't have to worry about it getting ripped off.

When my 65 GTO gets on the road, (within 2 months) I will drive it on the days I am not driving the 'vette. Driving these cars gives me one more reason to get up and go to work and I get more enjoyment coming home. 

I recommend having "driver" quality cars that you can enjoy driving. I have had body off restored cars and they are not fun, because every puddle of water equates to 45 minutes on your back cleaning the undercarraige. 

These cars were built to drive and enjoy. The longer you let them sit, the more grimlins get in them. Drive the wheels off them and enjoy it. 

:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I personally enjoy that 30 minutes on my back cleaning off the undercarriage. I have put probabbably 2k miles a year for the last 2 years. I can't help it though i'm 20 and I just feel on top of the world when some older guy in a $100k BMW rolls up and starts up a conversation. Sometimes it gets frustrating when people think it's my dad's car, but what do they know.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

i use my 1966 pontiac tempest custom spot coupe post has a dayly driver and it does fine, 326 250 horse with a st 300 autoand 2:56 gears, it does great, lots of pep for the lowest hosre v8 pontiac made that year. it aint restored infact most stuff on it is either original or 1980s, it had skiped three notches on the timeing chain so i got one for $37'00 and a carb kit for bout $30 and spark plugs and points and it runs fine, the motor was rebuilt at 120.000 miles and it now has bout 170.000 and i say whats the point in haveing a old car if it just sits and collects dust, i mean you could buy a paintign if you just wanted something to look at. and my car may not be worth very much but it is all oiginal never been boed all the body panles line up it has no rust never been in any wrecks cept win my mom bent the front bumper on a fence post and one guy put a tiny bump in the side and it was poped out and smoothed over, thats it, it was sold new here and thin in 68 my mom and dad got it and my oldest bro came home from the hospital in it win he was born so its worth alot to us.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers


SANDU002 said:


> Well since I am retired all my driving is for pleasure. So when the weather is nice ( 50 and sunny) the only decision I have to make is which GTO I am going to drive (67, 69, 06).


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I try to drive mine to work once a week, 20 miles round trip. And Sunday morning to do a couple burnouts and get the paper and go to the bakery...i'd take the dog for a ride on Sunday too but the Mrs is afraid he'll get killed....


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I try to drive mine to work once a week, 20 miles round trip. And Sunday morning to do a couple burnouts and get the paper and go to the bakery...i'd take the dog for a ride on Sunday too but the Mrs is afraid he'll get killed....


Besides, you don't want the dog drooling all over your goat. :lol: I also enjoy the burnouts.


----------



## Andys67 (Oct 7, 2008)

I drove mine everyday! these car's are built to take burnout's everyday! that's why they are Legends!!:cool


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Andy....I'm from Oakland, originally, and my good friend, also named Andy, had a white '67 back in 1980-81. Every time he drove the car, he did massive, smoking burnouts. I guess it's in the genes.......


----------



## Mcantw (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I'm with the majority of the pack. Why have it if you can't enjoy it? I don't drive in the snow or the heavy rain (it's Washington so I wouldn't enjoy at all if I avoided all rain) but every other excuse I can find.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

back in the 90's with cheap gas we drove our 65 tempests all over. my custom had the 326 and power glide. i put 90k on that car till my brother wrecked it. it was rattle can black with cragar ss rims. it had the gto headlights, hood, tail lights and center rear trim. it would burn points every couple of months 9k miles or so. i got to the point i could change them on the side of the freeway in less than 7 minutes ran or shine. my wife drove a 4 door tempest with the straight 6. it got about 22 mpg. those were the days....


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I was going to start a new thread, but I'll tack it on here because it seems to be the best place for it


I'm shopping for a 70 lemans to buy, and I want to use it as a daily driver. here's what I know It's got to have

AC or AC original car
bucket seats and console (just because I like them)
Blue or black interior
I'd like to have a vinyl top, because my end result is going to be a Dark blue car with a Black roof
PS/PB

That's my list of the way I want to buy it, but after that I don't mind changing things any way I see fit.

I'm really thinking I should look into a car with disc brakes. How rare are those, especially in a lemans? I'm not sure I've ever seen one

I don't remember the brakes on my old lemans as being really horrific, but resto modding the brakes would probably make a daily driver more realistic

Anything else you would look at or want to change on these cars if you would be driving one every day? I'm not into speed, in fact I don't even LIKE loud cars. I just want it to run smooth, be reliable, and look amazing


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

I put regular plates on my car and intend to drive it when I want to. It won't see the rain at all, but on nice days...? Sure as hell bet I'd rather drive it than my Corolla.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks like you have it covered. Definitely disk brakes. All 4 if you can afford it. You can add A/C and PB and PS if you find a LeMans that isn't already equipped. I'm running all drums w/o power assist. Can be a handful when making a quick stop.

Depending on what you find, you would want to change all bushings front and rear including body and ball joints unless the previous owner had already replaced everything. Your pocket book is the only limit as far as resto modding. You could put in tubular a-arms etc......


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a 70 Lemans Sport. It has factory power disc brakes. I think most 70s did have discs. Greengoat covered all the suspension upgrades, I did that and put good springs in it and I think it handles like an old Trans Am, same suspension. Plus, I put a new master cylinder, booster and calipers on it, and it stops great. Good luck on your quest to find your car. No problem using the car as a daily driver. I also upgraded my ignition to an HEI. Keep the 2 barrel if you want any gas mileage, or use a Qjet.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks, I'm a little paranoid about gas mileage because my first lemans I had when I was 16 only got 10 MPG on a good day, and it was bankrupting me so I had to sell it. bad mistake

I have a 1970 sales brochure, and in that it lists the lemans sport as being available with 4 different transmissions, and having a firm rise suspension. Anybody know off hand what the difference between the sport suspension and the standard lemans suspension?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A Lemans Sport gets all the GTO stuff with a 350 2 barrel. The front suspension probably has a bigger sway bar, heavy duty shocks and better springs, mine was mushy when I got it. The mid 70's Trans Am sway bar fits these cars to firm it up, I have one I need to install on my car.
What tranny's do they say are available for a 70? I would think they came with a turbo 350 or 4 speed.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

It lists a 3 speed, two automatics (maybe a 350 and a 400?) and a 4 speed.

I've had this brochure forever, i'm not sure how rare it is. If anyody would like me to scan some pages from it and post them, I can do that


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

3 speed probably came with the 6 cylinder. Turbo 400 could be a towing package option, or maybe they still had the powerglide 2 speed.
I would like a scan of the brochure if you have time.
70-72 are all the same car, different tail lights, 71/2s have dividers between the lenses, 70s are smooth, but they interchange. 68-69 GTO hood fits 70-72.
I would look for the best car you can afford, and if it has a bench, you can swap it out later for buckets and a console. Rust free is the most important aspect. I wouldn't consider any car a daily driver til you get the bugs worked out and rework the safety items.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

here you go. http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1970-sales-brochure-29439/


----------

